# My rats don't like pellet foods



## LauraSFantasy (Jan 17, 2014)

They refuse to eat them unless they haven't had any other food for a day. The rats are so young, that seems unhealthy to me. What rat food would you suggest for young rats, one with different pieces, not all mashed into those bland, boring pellets? It's hard to find some without alfalfa/peanuts/corn.


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I highly recommend the tekland lab blocks, they are bland/boring and my rats hate them but I soak them in almond milk and then they will eat them.


----------



## LauraSFantasy (Jan 17, 2014)

But if you soak them in liquid they won't last very long, will they?


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Have you tried Oxbow for young rats/mice? I know you said you wanted something mixed, but Oxbow is supposed to be "cheese" flavored, so it's a big hit with most rats. I haven't personally tried the bag for young rats/mice, but I've been very happy with the adult oxbow regal rat food. Goodluck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

My boys were on oxbow young rat when I got them and switched to adult very easily. With my girls, it took quite a long time to get them off the seed and pellet mix and onto oxbow adult. Its very boring for them and my girls still stash it like treats. But they still eat it if they stash the whole bowl and it looks empty. if you just let them eat it and get used to it, they will grow used to it. And they will eat it. I worried about that too but I started to make them salads here and there, mixed their old seed mix into a dig box and put some dried fruit in a Tupperware container with water and that seemed to be enough foraging and food entertainment they needed. They eat the oxbow just fine now. As long as they are eating and staying healthy, keep it up and give them some choice of healthy food on the side here and there. That should be enough.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

My girls wouldn't touch the Oxbow for young rats but they love the Oxbow for adult rats! The pellets are smaller/easier to hold and resemble dry cat food. I usually top off their food with some pumpkin and sunflower seeds to give them something fun to munch on.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

They will not purposely starve themselves. You said they will only eat it if they haven't had anything else... that right there tells me they prefer the snacks you give them and won't eat their lab blocks because they've filled up on snacks. 

When giving a snack only give about the size of their head and that is it. I'd say don't give them any snacks for a week then only once a day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Xexcic said:


> Would you eat food pellets if you could have anything else? What is wrong with you people?


Don't anthropomorphize animals with human emotions. And please don't dig up old threads that haven't been replied to in over 7 years. Rats are perfectly fine eating lab blocks.


----------

